# dpms or bushmaster?



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

I decided to buy an AR with my tax return. What one is better? DPMS or Bushmaster?


----------



## bowhunter199 (Jan 8, 2009)

both very good guns. I have a Smith & Wesson M&P 15 and i have nothing but good things to say about it especially the life time warrenty


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Flip a coin then find out what one you can get faster. Then buy that one.

Time waits for no man. Unless that man is Chuck Norris.


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

Well i really like the bushmaster ORC. I like the optics ready feature. I guess the biggest thing is i just want it before this country goes to hell. Its coming. Our economy is horrible, CA isnt even giving state tax refunds this year, student grants, and is asking cities for money... Plus who knows how much longer these weapons will be available...

I am picking up a few guns with my return, they are a great investment, and way better than the stock market now... Im gettin a springfeild XD40, Weatherby Vanguard Synthetic package, and an AR


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

harwood39 said:


> I am picking up a few guns with my return, they are a great investment, and way better than the stock market now... Im gettin a springfeild XD40, Weatherby Vanguard Synthetic package, and an AR


Good selections! I have a Vanguard...love it. I have a Sprinfield XD45 ACP on layaway...love the one I test shot! Don't have an AR but I think they are kind of neat.


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have heard only good things about the XD springfields, and vanguards. Thats why i chose those! How much did you pay for the springfield??


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't even remember what it was since it was a layaway. I think it was either 549 or 569. One of the two. I have about 300 left on it. I should have it by March (plan on paying it off early). If something serious comes up and I pay my schedule I will have it in September.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

either or i have a dpms and enjoy everything it does for me. i'm guessing bushmaster would do everything you need and probably more. the reason i bought dpms was its owned in mn and that's close to me. depends where you live too imho.


----------



## straight shooter (Oct 15, 2007)

Both are great AR's. So is my STAG ARMS model 2.


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

Wow.... DPMS is a year and a half out!! i think im going to be building one... I just need to find someone with an FFL to help me get a lower...


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

harwood, where are you located at? As long as my buddy hasen't sold them I have access to two stripped DPMS 556 lowers. But it wouldn't be hard to find the parts to make it complete.

I've got a Olympic Arms AR and a Bushmaster Carbon 15 that only weighs like 5 pounds fully loaded with a scope  great for those long walks


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am in fargo ND. I plan on making 2 Model 1 Sales kits. One a 20in varminter and the other a 16in CAR.

I am willing to drive to get the lowers. As long as they are not too expensive....


----------



## YoteHunter777 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, this is one of the most fun decisions you will ever make! Between the two manufactures that you have listed, I would have to say that Bushmaster is far superior to DPMS. I am not just saying this because I have a Bushmaster and think it is the best, but I have built 5 ARs now, and have purchased 3 new. These were not all for me, but after completing these rifles using parts from almost every brand, I have gained a new respect for Bushmaster. The fit of the uppers to the lowers is always tight. If you inspect all of the pins on the Bushmaster, you will not notice any flaws, at least that has been my experience. If you look at a Rock River, the bolt catch pin is almost always only half way through. Of the three rifles purchased, 1 was DPMS, and the other two have been Bushmaster. I built 3 out of the 5 using DPMS lowers, and parts kits. They were nice, but not a Bushmaster IMO. Out of all of these rifles I have built and owned, I now only have a Bushmaster A3 M4, and a completed Stag lower in storage. I hope this does not make anyone mad or change anyones mind, this is just my opinion, thanks. **BTW, all of these rifles have been built or purchased by me in the last 5 months, so these were all current models.


----------



## trikortreat (Dec 10, 2008)

straight shooter said:


> Both are great AR's. So is my STAG ARMS model 2.


 yea stag is great i think its the best outa all of them


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok. So i decided to just build one ar, i looked at a ruger M-14 Tactical and really like that gun. And i love the ATI stock you can get for it!!


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I had a DPMS Panther Bull 20 Fluted but now have a Bushmaster 16" M4 Optics Ready Carbine. From the two samples I have personally had I would rate the Bushmaster better in the fit and finish department.

Both have shot quite well and neither have given me any problems.

My Bushmaster 16" M4 ORC complete with a 1.5x4.5x32mm Bushnell Elite 3200 Fire Fly Rifle Scope, Mounts, Sling and a 20 Rounds C Products Magazine in it (with 15 rounds in the magazine) tipes the scales ready to hunt at 8 1/2 pounds. It is also a joy to carry.

Larry


----------



## sigcopper (Dec 31, 2007)

I have a Bushmaster and a DPMS. The Bushmaster is of better quality but I also had to pay a lot more for it. I just got my DPMS and I was told I would have to wait 6 to 8 months for it and I only waited 4 weeks if that for it. The DPMS has a 16 inch barrel and optics ready.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I would say Rock River. They have the best accuracy guarantee and in my opinion by far the best factory trigger. If you're from Fargo, go check out the Outdoorsman and look at the Rocks. All varminter style AR's come with Rock River's national match 2 stage trigger set at 3 lbs from the factory. Ive tried at least 10 different loads out of my EOP and haven't had even one group as big as 1 moa. Just a heads up.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

as you can see there are opinions on everything. get a gun, love it, and have a great time. also if you are going to build one take a look at ar15.com they have a lot of info on what you should use to build an ar15.


----------

